# MCSE win2k



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi friends...... me got a question.....

is it ok if i take MCSE on win2k now.......will they discontinue soon????
cos i have learned MCSE a year back on win2k.....
what is the major diff between win2k and win2k3....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have your MCSE on Win2K you can take an upgrade test to Win2K3. It is actually 2 test .


----------

